

Why We Should Fear the Tech Oligarchs - mudil
http://www.newgeography.com/content/003875-entrepreneurs-turn-oligarchs

======
mudil
I don't know political leanings of this writer, but he makes lots of valid
points for both the left and the right. I found this article to be very
insightful and very important.

